# My inherited Leopard Gecko



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

My buddy left for the Navy and I am left with another pet lol. Do to the lack of anal spores or the traditional male bulge this bugger is a female. I owned these earlier in the hobby but had to grab this one because she had no where to go.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I always thought they were cool.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

They are pretty sweet. This one likes to camp out and set on my hand all day. My other ones didn't but I assume she sets on my hand for so long solely because of the heat I put off.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool inhreitance.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good stuff. And good to know you owned them before. That way she's been left in capable hands.

Any idea how old she is?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I was told she is 3 years old now. Really healthy too, a very thick tail and good coloration. I assume she has been taken well care of because she seems to have shed her skin hence the good color.

By the way I just wanted to share this store lol, I was at my pet store and they had a very large male gecko. I asked about it because they usually only carry juveniles. The pet store claims when they moved in the dropped a gecko container and one came up missing. Well the gecko was living off the crickets that got loose in the store. I have no clue how this guy survived but it managed to for a few years until they found it. I just only wish I had pictures.


----------

